# What Brand of CA do you use?



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2006)

A few questions regarding using CA as a finish:

- What brand and thickness of CA do you use for finishing pens?  
  - Why do you use a given brand?

- Are there any brands of CA that you WON'T use?
  - Why?

Thanks!


----------



## TBone (Nov 5, 2006)

Good questions Scott, I can't wait to see the answers.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 5, 2006)

Ez bond from MOnty.Usually thick and thin though I keep medium around also.
I use stck fast Gel.
Depending on what I am doing all four viscosities get used.
What I won't use?
Any other.(unless I run out)
WHy? He has competive prices, he has been a Stable supplier, he posts here often and he doesn't kick stray dogs.
Also I like it delivered to my door cheaper than I can go out and buy it.
(The price he quotes includes shipping)


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ditto what Eagle said, except I use mainly thin and some medium.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 5, 2006)

ditto on Eagle

i use thin medium

pete


----------



## JasonF (Nov 5, 2006)

I ditto all the dittos. I use thin and medium. I was using the thin for a sealer and finishing with the medium. The last couple of pens I used the thin to finish and seem to get fewer lines. I don't know if it is me or the glue[:I].


----------



## loglugger (Nov 5, 2006)

Ditto what all the dittos said. Mostly medium.
Bob

I thought it was medium but it is thick that I use the most of.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 5, 2006)

I would avoid BSI IC-2000 as a finish.  Has anyone had any success usinbg it?

Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (Nov 6, 2006)

Chuckie,
What BSI IC-2000?  I get BSI CA from a two different hobby stores and haven't had any problems with it in thin, medium and thick.  But, I don't know if the bottles say anything about IC-2000.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 6, 2006)

For my CA finish I use thin Hot Stuff only now.  For tubes, etc. including filling voids in wood I use Stick Fast Thick and Medium.


----------



## Dario (Nov 6, 2006)

I buy my supplies from Monty (EZ Bond).  I keep thin, medium, and thick but find myself using the thin and thick a lot more.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Chuckie,
> What BSI IC-2000?  I get BSI CA from a two different hobby stores and haven't had any problems with it in thin, medium and thick.  But, I don't know if the bottles say anything about IC-2000.




I am not saying there is any problem with it just trying to address the original question as to if there are any CA's that would not be recommended for finish.  I have used the IC-2000 for other applacations other than as a finish and it works great.  It is their rubberized CA.

Chuckie


----------



## chigdon (Nov 6, 2006)

I would think that a rubberized CA would be a bad idea for a finish but I could be wrong.  I know using a flexible CA is a whole different animal than regular CA.  It may be worth a try (on some dowels maybe).


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2006)

Like most of the rest, now that I have found Monty, I don't see going anywhere else.  I like thin for finishing unless I need to fill voids.  I can keep the lathe at higher speeds with the thin without worrying about it flying off at me.


----------



## arioux (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

I get my glue from Monty as well.  Even with shipping to Canada, it is still half price.  Using mostly thin and thick.  Using the rubberized for my mirror and pill box.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 7, 2006)

I got Thin, Medium, and Thick from Monty a while back.  I got 8 oz. bottles though and that didn't fair well.  Only got about 1/2 used here in the Dallas summer (HOT/Humid)Lesson learned.[B)]
I like that glue from him better than the hot stuff from Woodcraft.

I use all three.  Thin for fixing stuff.[!]  Med for CA/BLO finishes and segemnted work on pens and bottle stoppers.[8D]  Thick for pen tubes and anything that needs strength, but not instant need. [|)]

Don't forget aresol accellerant......


----------



## azpenguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone keeps mentioning this Monty.... Who is he and how do I get in touch with him???


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2006)

Monty is a member.  Go to the members list and find his profile, then click on the "Send email to this member" (or words to that effect).


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

MONTY&gt; http://woodenwonderstx.com/WW-06/CA_Glue_Page.html


----------



## sandking (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone use the PSI CA glue?  I bought the thick and thin from someone and have been using that.  Not sure if it is good or bad as I'm new to this.

Also someone mentioned buying a large bottle but it went bad.  I have a fridge in my garage, if I kept it in there would it say longer?


----------



## keithz (Nov 9, 2006)

I use HotStuff thin and medium.  I also bought the thick when I started turning 4 years ago, but have even never opened the bottle.

I plan to use up the HotStuff I have, then maybe purchase from another source (maybe Monty).


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />Does anyone use the PSI CA glue?  I bought the thick and thin from someone and have been using that.  Not sure if it is good or bad as I'm new to this.
> 
> Also someone mentioned buying a large bottle but it went bad.  I have a fridge in my garage, if I kept it in there would it say longer?


 I have never had any go "bad" I Buy 16 ounce bottle from Monty and keep them in the refrigerator in the kitchen, I imagine the one you have in the garage would would as well providing it is plugged and keeps things cold.
I transfer from the 16 ounce bottle into 2 ounce bottles(vewy cawfuwwy).
I looka t it this way even if it did go bad, as long as I get to use 1/2 the bottle it is still less expensive than buying from other sources and it is nice to know I have it on hand.
I have started buying a 16 ounce and an additional 8 ounce bottle.
When I open up the 8 ounce bottle it is time to order more.


----------



## Monty (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />
> Also someone mentioned buying a large bottle but it went bad.  I have a fridge in my garage, if I kept it in there would it say longer?


I would only keep unopened bottles in the fridge. Once opened, humidity from the air will get in the bottle and condense inside. Water will cause it to go bad. If you store unopened bottles in the fridge, be sure to let them come to room temp before opening.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



MOnty-I realize you are the CA KING and a distributor and my situation may be anecdotal.
Before I go any further let me say Your mileage may vary.
I keep mine in the frige even after opening.
I real with the same foils after transferring to a smaller bottle.I recap and put it in the fridge.(I will admit I need a pair of pliers when I go to reopen it later on.
I will reiterate( and say again) this may not be the prescribed method but I have been doing it this way for over a year.Those 16 ounce bottle last a long time even when making denim pens.[^]


----------



## Monty (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Eagle, Whatever works for you is the best way to do it. And what works in one place may not work at all in another do to variable conditions. 
I just wanted to state that water "MAY" condense on the inside of the bottle and ruin the glue. 
Again, if it works for you great. YMMV.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now I hapen to be using Stick Fast from Packard but
I use any brand that is carried by the supplier that I'm ordering from at the time I need it.
I use mostly medium but some thin and some thick depending on what I'm doing.
I also use accelerator when I'm really in a hury.


----------



## Skye (Nov 13, 2006)

Eagle, I'm glad you didnt try and feed me when I visited.

"My meatloaf tastes funny...."


----------



## bmchan (Nov 13, 2006)

I use ZAP becuase you can buy it retail at local hobby houses.  I'm new to this so can't attest to it's effectiveness.  Works well on my fingers!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 13, 2006)

I do like Bob393... I buy from whom ever I'm ordering from when I need it.
Never had any go bad.. even when was in Houston.. it sat in my shop that often reached 100* plus in the summer.


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 13, 2006)

I use the Hot stuff brand.  I have the thick and thin type.  So far I've been happy with the results.


----------

